# Bill would outlaw ‘driverless’ trucks on Missouri roads



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Bill would outlaw 'driverless' trucks on Missouri roads
_*"Rep. Moon has spoken out against driverless vehicles in the past as a threat to jobs and to highway safety."*_
Spoken like another politician who lacks knowledge & credibility --
A _"threat" _to jobs? Go visit any trucking terminal and notice how many empty tractors are sitting in the yard in desperate need of drivers.
Then notice the drivers who are in the trucks, being told they can legally operate *14 hours a day*. Yeah, safety my azz!


----------

